# x man challenge



## Berties (15 Jul 2012)

yesterday we had runners past our house during the afternoon,plastered in mud ,today I found out it was the marathon stage on the Clarendon way of the Eastbourne x man challenge,it is 2.4 miles sea swim followed by 112 mile mtb ride 90% off road over the south downs to winchester then the clarendon way marathon to old sarum salisbury,this is the next step up from the iron man!! these boys and girls are crazy,riding through the night off road ,has any one any experience of these races to share


----------

